# Finally bought a Montblanc 146



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

I own a few month blanc pens, two rollerball/fine liners and two ballpoints. But I did not see the "need" for a 146 or 149 in my collection of pens. In my mind they are extremely over priced for what you get and many japanese brands, im partial to Sailor for some reason) seem to give you alot of the same for much less.

For my graduation gift I contemplated another watch but instead bought a 146. After much research including visiting the boutique, I discarded the 149 completely. Its too big to be used on a daily basis.

It seems that most use their 146 for "signatures" as the nibs used as testers were BB,B and M. After trying them all I decided that even the M was too broad for everyday writing. So, and this required an order from a different shop, i opted for the 146 with a fine nib.

"But crate a fine nib doesnt write as smooth!"

Yes, I know. But I typically write between 2 and 4 pages a day with fountain pens, if not more. Line size is more important for that. Also, i already have browder "signature nibs" and many medium nibs but this is my only fine (I have a sailor MF which turns out is almost exactly this size)

So how does it write? As good at the 200 dollar sailor 1911, but not better. It is not worth the 708 dollars I paid, but not bad at all.

The ink I have used may not be the best, i am going to Dubai this weekend to get a bottle of Iroshizuku ink and mont blanc was out of tge royal blue and irish greens that I wanted.

If I knew of a place to buy MB pens used but in good condition I would have done that. But given the fact that even one of the testers at the shop had a damaged nib (careless customer no doubt) I would be afraid to buy used.

Good pen, worth 200-400... not 700.

Anyways, some pictures!










The 146 is obviously in the middle. Between a parker premier (liternally my favorite fountain pen) and the blue ocean colored sailor 1911 full sized or large.










The sailors nib is 14k. The parker and MB are 18k. This pen more than any have made me understand that the difference between 14 and 18 is not huge and can be meaningless.










Caps, cause... why not?!










Excuse my handwriting. The MB write the least smooth if the bunch. This makes me wonder if I should have just put up with a thicker line for smoothness. Its not crap, just not in the same league as the parker (and this parker isnt even a duo fold which is supposed to be even better)

The sailor writes about the same as the MB or maybe 5% smoother but for a third of the price.

That said the lines and end result of the MB is cleaner and better looking than the sailor.

I used parker quink for the writing. Why? Cause its the lowest quality ink I use and its the main black ink I use.

I will try the MB with both MB ink and Iroshizuku inks and see if the weiting is substantially better. I expect a smoother writing but not night and day.

All things considered I am glad I finally pulled the trigger but my love for Parker and Japanese pens is yet unchanged.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Since you bought it from an AD, you should bring it in ; it be like the nib needs adjusting as it should be very smooth - Sailor (and Platinum) are known to have more feedback. 

If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

18k is difficult to work to impart flex, so 18k nibs will generally run on the stiffer side. Many, probably most modern 14k nibs behave similarly, tho.


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

MB is certainly among the higher tier pens but today more as jewelry than a tool. We are fortunate though today that there are a Brazilion really great pens being made.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Oh, on the cost...

The top European brands have all seemingly skyrocketed. The Pelikan 101 blue-grey lists for almost 700; the regular edition 800 for about 750. A 600 is 550; even a 400 is 500. I like the 400 size; those used to be reasonably priced. I get email from Fahrney's regularly; if the price doesn't make me cringe, odds are...it's a steel nib. The kicker with MB is that it's much more difficult to get any discount, so a slightly higher MSRP translates to a notably higher street price. Not that they much care. MB isn't 'jewelry' so much as status symbol, IMO, but it's THE pen brand among non-pen people. Not the only one they'd recognize...but the only "serious" brand. So they keep a hammerlock on distribution.

The Japanese brands have been much more sensible for daily users. Many are more casual, but then there's also my Custom 912. Completely at home in a courtroom or board room, IMO.


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

Congratulations on your purchase and can I offer a few words of... encouragement/advice?

1) I love the 146 because it's not huge like the 149.

2) Ink capacity is ridiculous. I mean it. The thing will write for a week.

3) Most importantly, they are old-school so unlike Parker/Lamy/Pilot/Cross etc. that all write great out of the box, MB need a break-in period.

4) MB ink is... not that great. I'm running Pilot yama-budo in my 146 and it's lovely. Don't bother trying Parker Quink, it's too dry for the MB and will skip.

5) MB's have a very narrow sweet spot. If after a month or so of daily use you don't see an improvement, take it in and see if they can tune it for you. Their post-sales service is very good in my experience (my pen is from 1980 - was my mother's - and when they realized it had been passed down they did a full service on the house! How's that for service?)

6) I... also want to love it more. But at this point I'd rather drop $$ on a vintage F nib Parker 51... sigh.


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

clarosec said:


> ... (my pen is from 1980 - was my mother's - and when they realized it had been passed down they did a full service on the house! How's that for service?)
> 
> 6) I... also want to love it more. But at this point I'd rather drop $$ on a vintage F nib Parker 51... sigh.


The first year 1941 Parker "51" my dad gave my mom as an engagement present.








and the first quarter 1943 Parker Vacumatic mom sent to dad while he was in North Africa after I was born.








*And I now return you back to the Saga of Montblanc.*


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yama Budo is a favorite of mine and a pen is always inked with that.

I had MB purple a while back but grew tired of it. Of the color.

I like MBs mystery black. I also have a bottle of Parker ink. I dont mind it actually but it may be because I am used to what it looks like. I have an old vector that I use the parker ink in exclusively.

I am not so diverse when it comes to ink truthfully.

One I recently saw in a review online and cant find online is the Kyo no Oto, Bengarairo.

I want a bottle of this stuff. Hate brown inks... love this one though. Very three dimensional if that makes sense.

Anyways, oddly enough the 146 is writing better and I swear just a bit broader. I guess it does slowly need to be broken in. This has happened to me with The sailor in the past. 

Thanks for the input guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

jar said:


> The first year 1941 Parker "51" my dad gave my mom as an engagement present.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Parker pens so this was much appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussPrechtl (Apr 5, 2019)

Congratulations and welcome to the 146 Club!

Definitely send it to a nibmeister to have the nib polished. It's a whole different experience once you do. I run nothing but the Iroshizuku Inks in mine as well. They have been the best I've tried so far with the finely polished nibs.

Enjoy it!


----------



## ccl127 (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats, looks like you have a great pen collection. Is the MB your new favorite?


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

congrats on your 146


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

So an update. The nib has gotten smoother and broader as its been used. Really loving it. Thanks for the input and I am glad I waited. The feedback is perfect and inkflow great.

Is it my new favorite? Its up there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoRun31 (Jul 13, 2019)

what a beauty! congrats!


----------



## rdugar (Nov 5, 2014)

Congratulations! I too have a 146 on my mind when I can convince myself that I need it 

Too late for you, but I look at classifieds on fountainpennetwork.com and I believe a good 146 can be had for $250 odd. 

BTW That 1911 looks stunning. I have a Black Pro Gear, and did not buy the 1911 due to its similarity with the MBs, but that color is awesome!


----------



## ProvideR (Oct 29, 2019)

Wow, good pen!


----------



## laredy26 (Aug 17, 2019)

Great write up and comparison on the pens


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

